# Your favorite knitting project???



## Reezy (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm in between projects right now which makes me wonder about what some of YOUR favorites have been. If you could post any of the links to those favorites, that would be fun to see, read---and DO also! Thank you ...


----------



## gwennieh68 (Sep 4, 2013)

I loved knitting the Cathedral Heirloom baby blanket last year. The pattern is on Ravelry, it's by Oge Knitwear Designs. I won a first place at the county fair with the blanket and really enjoyed making it.


----------



## judy in FL (May 30, 2015)

I have to always have a pair of socks on the needles. And alway in colors that please me. Kind of like comfort food.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

My favorite knitting project??? either what is currently on the needles or what I am planning in my mind. I enjoy shawls, blankies, baby sweaters, dishcloths/towels.

I like to knit!!

 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## knittingcanuk (Nov 12, 2012)

I like doing top down sweaters - faster and no sewing of seams. I can't post a link as I'm doing them from an old Paton's book.

I also love doing socks.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Like to make scarves. So many pretty lace ones out there.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

This is my favorite of anything I have made. It came at a time in my life when I had just lost my mother and helped me feel closer to her. The pattern is very easy to follow and I love to wear it.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/friendship-healing-shawl


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

Sweaters and afghans! 

I love the top down or bottom up sweaters because, like Deb said, there's very little finish work to do.

I also love to make afghans. Seldom have a pattern to follow, just figure out what stitch(es) I want to use and go for it.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Anyone's favorite is not going to be everyone's favorite.

Could you tell little bit more about yourself and the kinds of things that you've made in the past - - the kinds of things that YOU like to make ???

You will get answers that apply more to your needs then.

&#9745;&#9745;&#9745;


----------



## ijfranklin (Apr 17, 2011)

Shawls, ponchos, top down sweaters and afghans. Most of the time just find a stitch I like and go.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Spring is on the way in the States. A lighter weight project is what I am looking to make after I finish some slippers. Slippers are always a good project as almost everyone, man, woman, or child can use slippers.


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

Mine is probably the teddy bears I have been making with one of Gypsycreams patterns


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

I think mine was the Persian Dreams blanket shown in my avatar. It was so fun to see the color designs appear as I knitted. It was an adventure. Since it was also done block by block, it didn't have the cumbersome weight to deal with.


----------



## marlo (Nov 6, 2011)

I've been knitting a long time and have had many "favorites". I seem to enjoy my gift projects the most. I like to make afghans for my special people.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't have a favourite project as such, although I do prefer to knit baby items. I do have a favourite pattern though , it's the Feather and Fan, also known as Old Shale. I've done it so many times that's is imprinted in my brain, lol. &#128512;


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I like to knit a moebius to relax. I enjoy putting my own yarn combo together too for the moebius.


----------



## Lecsew (Jan 15, 2016)

janielha said:


> This is my favorite of anything I have made. It came at a time in my life when I had just lost my mother and helped me feel closer to her. The pattern is very easy to follow and I love to wear it.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/friendship-healing-shawl


Beautiful! Just added to my favorites.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

janielha said:


> This is my favorite of anything I have made. It came at a time in my life when I had just lost my mother and helped me feel closer to her. The pattern is very easy to follow and I love to wear it.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/friendship-healing-shawl


How pretty...


----------



## Julianna P (Nov 18, 2013)

I love the boldness of this one. Although I didn't like the latvian braid, I really like the way it turned out.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/oranje


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Julianna P said:


> I love the boldness of this one. Although I didn't like the latvian braid, I really like the way it turned out.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/oranje


Well done !!!

🐸🐸🐸


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Anything entrelac.


----------



## ChrisB (Jan 29, 2013)

Anything Fisherman, I love the textures and cables. Have several books of 
stitches and patterns and really enjoy putting together my own designs. They
take a lot of time, but they're never boring. Hats, scarves, cowls, sweaters, right now I'm working on a cardigan for my new husband. Hope he likes it.
Chris


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

My favorite is socks, following the pattern of sockit2me, here on KP. I always have a pair or two on needles. But at the moment, I also have on needles: 2 shawls, a poncho, and an afghan. I have to have several things going at the same time because I'm ADHD (I think -- although never diagnosed), and I become bored very easily.

One shawl is my own pattern, although I am sort of following LaLa's Simple Shawl, free on Ravelry. I'm placing the yo rows every three or so inches. 

The other shawl is crocheted, in bedspread weight thread, and is called Neptune's Tears, also free on Ravelry. 

The poncho is Irish Knit Poncho, again free on Ravelry. I'm doing mine in off-white.

The afghan is sort of a hit-or-miss project. I'm using two strands held together of any/all projects once I've wound off a bit in case of needed repairs down the road. It's plain knit, about 160 sts wide (just so it looks nice and colorful on our sofa) and I'll knit just until it's long enough to throw on the back and seat of the couch. Definitely a hit-or-miss project. (Maybe I'll name it that.)


----------



## Reezy (Nov 5, 2011)

Here are some of my favorites from Ravelry:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cold-creek-morning

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/northcountry-toque

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/eleanor-cowl-2

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bandana-cowl
(probably have made a dozen of these...fun knitting!)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/feather-and-fan-short-scarf

Already posted this one a couple days ago -
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fingerless-gloves-leaves


----------



## Sadiebell (Sep 6, 2015)

Scarves for me also.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

I make a lot of little children's vests in sizes 2, 4 and 6. They have vee necks and all bands are knitted in. They are made in 2 pieces. I generally make them with variegated DK yarn. I have made so many I no longer even look at the pattern, but am considering writing patterns for larger sizes.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Shawls,shawls and more shawls !!! I wear them and give them away.( Bit addicted really .)


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

jinx said:


> Slippers are always a good project as almost everyone, man, woman, or child can use slippers.


How right you are! And this sock knitter has a boxful of chunky waiting for me to finish my WIPs.

And I'm waiting for Handy Family to post her pattern for those stunning slippers she showed us last week.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

I like any of the Jacob's Ladder afghans. I do lots of recycling so always keep one or two going.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I enjoy knitting hats.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I also enjoy knitting these. I knitted many this winter.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

diobsession said:


> I like any of the Jacob's Ladder afghans. I do lots of recycling so always keep one or two going.


Jacob's Ladder ideas (images):

http://www.google.com/search?q=Jacob%27s+Ladder+Afghan&prmd=vsin&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjgmb6Ky7PLAhUEwGMKHYvwCNQQ_AUICigD&biw=320&bih=496

🐸🐸🐸


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I love knitting lace!


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

I like sweaters n vests the best. I usually do top down sweaters. I like complicated designs in them . I get the ideas for the design from parts of other patterns ( is this legal?)or from books. Sometimes I make up my own.

I've knit a lot of scarves with that fake fur yarn I like to give them as gifts.


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

this off grid hat is easy, fun, knits up quick, is very flattering and I won't stop making them until everyone in my family has one. Picture really doesn't do justice. Can't recall where I found the pattern but pretty sure it was free.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

KroSha said:


> Jacob's Ladder ideas (images):
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=Jacob%27s+Ladder+Afghan&prmd=vsin&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjgmb6Ky7PLAhUEwGMKHYvwCNQQ_AUICigD&biw=320&bih=496
> 
> 🐸🐸🐸


This is one variation where Juneperk has alternated the "laddering" up and down instead of all one direction:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-137773-1.html

😄😄😄


----------



## Veggiequeen (Aug 11, 2012)

Wait - I don't understand. You are between knitting projects?? Does that mean you only have one project on your needles?? That is something I just don't get &#128515;&#128515;&#128515; at the moment I have a silk shawl, baby sweater, scarf, and of course, a pair of socks on my needles. I pick up whichever is closest, and bring the socks along with me at all times because they are mostly mindless knitting - great for meetings, lectures, and baseball games. I have often have more than one pair of socks going at a time. I'm a Gemini, can you tell ?


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

I love knitting baby clothes and I knit for the Mater Cancer Hospital, they sell them to raise money for equipment for the oncology.


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

Right now my favourite is the Miss Grace shawl by Skeino and my cart around project is dishcloths with a scrubbies in the middle - that is my nobrainer


----------



## knittingcanuk (Nov 12, 2012)

SouthernGirl said:


> I also enjoy knitting these. I knitted many this winter.


That is gorgeous! Even though red is my favourite colour, I can see it would look great in any colour. Do you have a pattern for it?


----------



## Reezy (Nov 5, 2011)

Veggiequeen said:


> Wait - I don't understand. You are between knitting projects?? Does that mean you only have one project on your needles?? That is something I just don't get 😃😃😃 at the moment I have a silk shawl, baby sweater, scarf, and of course, a pair of socks on my needles. I pick up whichever is closest, and bring the socks along with me at all times because they are mostly mindless knitting - great for meetings, lectures, and baseball games. I have often have more than one pair of socks going at a time. I'm a Gemini, can you tell ?


Veggiequeen: I'm "between projects" because I'm one of those people who don't start something else until what I'm doing is finished. It would drive me crazy and be very stressful if I had a half dozen knitted things "going" at the same time. ) We all have quirks.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

I love making Elizabeth Zimmerman Baby surprise Jacket. Whenever I don't have a project that needs doing, I make a sweater. Always good to have one ready to go just in case.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

maspd said:


> Right now my favourite is the Miss Grace shawl by Skeino and my cart around project is dishcloths with a scrubbies in the middle - that is my nobrainer


Free Ravelry download

Skeino's Miss Grace Shawl

Skeino introduces a technique called TAPESTRY KNITTING.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/miss-grace-shawl


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

janeilha thank you for the link. Love that woman's patterns.


----------



## Spreuss (Dec 30, 2014)

My favorites are all of the Gypsycream patterns, hats, mittens, slippers, dishcloths. I like fast projects. I like to knit and crochet and sew! I have something on my needles and a crochet project going all the time.


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

I enjoy making c2c baby blankets. I have one on needles right now and need 2 more as more great grands are on their way. #13 is due June 2 and #14 is due Oct 23.


----------



## retiredR (Mar 1, 2013)

I like knitting prayer shawls, baby blankets, and right now
I am making winter hats for a men's shelter.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Lately I been knitting blankets.


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

I knitted a coat and dress for my GD doll that I loved, a sweater that I knitted last year and a sweater that I'm knitting for myself now. Lots of other stuff done but those are my favorites right now.


----------



## Lamanhart (Jul 30, 2014)

Aran afghans.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

My favorite knitting project? That's easy. Anything that turns out!  Sometimes I finish a project and it just isn't right. And then there's that one that you just feel so good about, no one else may care, but you do. And then there are the times that you've gifted an item and actually get a lovely comment back.


----------



## GoldenLaugh (Feb 21, 2013)

knittingcanuk said:


> That is gorgeous! Even though red is my favourite colour, I can see it would look great in any colour. Do you have a pattern for it?


Here is the link (4 pages):http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&craft=knitting&page=1&sort=best&query=grace%20rose


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

...almost anything with cables.
The Tree of Life Blanket
Baa-ble Hat
Mittens


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

mgt44 said:


> this off grid hat is easy, fun, knits up quick, is very flattering and I won't stop making them until everyone in my family has one. Picture really doesn't do justice. Can't recall where I found the pattern but pretty sure it was free.


Thank you for sharing this pattern. Love the hat, and would like to
make a matching scarf ,too


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I have many items on the needles, But, I was still in a slump. I picked out Susie Roger's reading gloves and some new yarn. Made 2 pairs quickly. Love the pattern and they look elegant,yet simple to make. It may be what all the girls get for Christmas next year along with a hat or scarf.


----------



## Monamo (Feb 14, 2013)

judy in FL said:


> I have to always have a pair of socks on the needles. And alway in colors that please me. Kind of like comfort food.


Same here. I always have several projects on the needles, but at least one will always be socks.


----------



## HH Cartee (Jun 12, 2013)

Two favorite projects: socks and table mats. I love to make sets of table mats for my home and friends' homes.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

On my needles right now is a basket weave baby blanket. One of my favorites is socks and I usually knit a basic sock pattern 2x2 rib I use a heal flap s1,k1 and a basic foot. I also Like knitting tops for women.


----------



## beelady (Oct 14, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Free Ravelry download
> 
> Skeino's Miss Grace Shawl
> 
> ...


Wow! that is beautiful, thanks for the link.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Socks! Lately, it has been hats. I loved doing the wingspan so much that I did many of those & gave all but one away. Lately, I have concentrating on spinning & weaving, though I have a shawl (and socks and fingerless mitts) on needles & am getting ready to knit a summer bucket hat from cotton - just have to decide if I want to use some cotton I already have or buy a different color.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

I like knitting lace the most because it is the most interesting.
I also love anything with cables and my favorite is a reversible cable afghan I made for my daughter as a wedding gift....still looks great.
And I really like anything baby because they are so fast to finish up.

And all of the work you folks have posted...wow the beauty.


----------



## TinaS (Aug 21, 2014)

I have been working on cowls lately. I have been having fun with them. Next I want to find one with cables because I do love cables.


----------



## GrapeJam (Oct 4, 2011)

If I go to a baby shower. I crochet this quick sweater. I now change to fancy stitches just below the yoke. Here is the link:

http://bellabambinaknits.blogspot.com/2008/03/cardigan-for-babies.html


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

impatient knitter said:


> My favorite is socks, following the pattern of sockit2me, here on KP. I always have a pair or two on needles. But at the moment, I also have on needles: 2 shawls, a poncho, and an afghan. I have to have several things going at the same time because I'm ADHD (I think -- although never diagnosed), and I become bored very easily.
> 
> One shawl is my own pattern, although I am sort of following LaLa's Simple Shawl, free on Ravelry. I'm placing the yo rows every three or so inches.
> 
> ...


Wow gloria, you are crazy busy ! They all sound wonderful ! 👍👍👍


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I get a real kick out of mitered-square patterns. Normally, I don't work a pattern twice, but I had to make an exception when it came to Mags Kandis's "Kinki Jacket," from the Mission Falls, In Living Colour booklet. 

I knitted this as a pullover in many colors of Lion Brand "Amazing." It morphed into a tunic or dress. Now I'm knitting it in many colors of variegated linen/cotton/viscose "Bella Lino," by Classic Elite Yarns. It'll be a t-shirt.

What a fun project! I don't know if it's my favorite, but it's definitely up there.

Hazel


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

The project I am working on now is fast becoming a favorite. It is from Purl Soho and is called Laura's Loop Sweater Shawl.

http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2013/01/04/lauras-loop-sweater-shawl/


----------



## barbsch (Mar 9, 2012)

Gallatin scarf or Lollipop shawl (Both free on Ravelry)


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

My favourite will depend on so many things that I have several WIPs to suit the occasion. 
Currently they include an Easter bunny, Purl Soho's bamboo wedding shawl, Danae Mittens and I am just casting on a baby romper.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I know that I DON'T like to make items with stockinette stitches on small needles with one color. Boring.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Kay Knits said:


> I think mine was the Persian Dreams blanket shown in my avatar. It was so fun to see the color designs appear as I knitted. It was an adventure. Since it was also done block by block, it didn't have the cumbersome weight to deal with.


Mine too--I am still plugging away at it but I love each hexagon!


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I am Googling that pattern, Hazel. Sounds exciting...


Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> I get a real kick out of mitered-square patterns. Normally, I don't work a pattern twice, but I had to make an exception when it came to Mags Kandis's "Kinki Jacket," from the Mission Falls, In Living Colour booklet.
> 
> I knitted this as a pullover in many colors of Lion Brand "Amazing." It morphed into a tunic or dress. Now I'm knitting it in many colors of variegated linen/cotton/viscose "Bella Lino," by Classic Elite Yarns. It'll be a t-shirt.
> 
> ...


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I think whatever I am working on becomes my fav.
Right now I am knitting a horse Fly Bonnet that was designed by a KP gal who left KP a while back. It will be a surprise gift to be mailed with a greyhound Reindeer hat I just finished for a pup in Canada. The horse is his "adopted" brother. I hope the Mom likes both of my efforts.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Baby hats, scarves, blankets... mostly simple and quick projects. I'm slightly ADHD, I lose interest if it's too much time or too complicated.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

mernie said:


> I am Googling that pattern, Hazel. Sounds exciting...


Have you tried the Hue Shift afghan from Knit Picks? It is a mitered square blanket that is just beautiful when it is done. My favorite is the Rainbow colored one.

http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Hue_Shift_Afghan_Pattern__D41112220.html


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Reezy said:


> Veggiequeen: I'm "between projects" because I'm one of those people who don't start something else until what I'm doing is finished. It would drive me crazy and be very stressful if I had a half dozen knitted things "going" at the same time. ) We all have quirks.


I have 30 on needles and several more I want to start. It is too much!


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

amoamarone said:


> I have 30 on needles and several more I want to start. It is too much!


I had to chuckle because you sound like me. I have to admit though that this is stressing me a bit having so many wips because I don't usually have more than 2 or 3. But, for some reason, I keep starting more before I get one finished. Maddening!!


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

mgt44 said:


> this off grid hat is easy, fun, knits up quick, is very flattering and I won't stop making them until everyone in my family has one. Picture really doesn't do justice. Can't recall where I found the pattern but pretty sure it was free.


Cute hat! thanks for sharing


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

judy in FL said:


> I have to always have a pair of socks on the needles. And alway in colors that please me. Kind of like comfort food.


Same here. As soon as I get a pair off the needles, I start looking for a pattern for my next pair. No matter how many WIP's are sitting around waiting to be worked on, I just have to have socks on needles too. It truly IS addicting!


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I really enjoy a quick hat or hat/fingerless glove set. Almost instant gratification! And since it's a ball, or less, I can just pull something from my stash.


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

I love knitting animals, teddies etc. I use Alan Dart pattern, they are beautifully written and easy to follow. I also love knitting socks and am at present working on a pair of dk for my grandson to wear in his motorbike boots as they have steel toes and his feet were cold and that would not do for my special man.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Any Dee O'Keefe shawls and cowl!!! Sorry that I just tend to love her patterns BUT!! I guess I am not really sorry, if you want to see them then look me up in My Topics and Posts!! You'll see my "interpretation" of her beautiful patterns.


----------



## catlover1960 (May 18, 2012)

judy in FL said:


> I have to always have a pair of socks on the needles. And alway in colors that please me. Kind of like comfort food.


You sound just like me. I always have a pair of socks on the needles. At knit night I am the go to person with sock questions.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

SouthernGirl said:


> I enjoy knitting hats.


Very pretty.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

homesweethome said:


> I had to chuckle because you sound like me. I have to admit though that this is stressing me a bit having so many wips because I don't usually have more than 2 or 3. But, for some reason, I keep starting more before I get one finished. Maddening!!


I am trying to work back through my WIPs. Currently finishing 2 ladies' vests, some head bands and 2 pairs of bed socks.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

Kay Knits said:


> I think mine was the Persian Dreams blanket shown in my avatar. It was so fun to see the color designs appear as I knitted. It was an adventure. Since it was also done block by block, it didn't have the cumbersome weight to deal with.


Yes, it has a lot of appeal.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Well, last year, I decided to start knitting Christmas Gifts to give at Thanksgiving for all the grand children, grand nieces/nephews. I have made hats and scarves. Since they are small projects, they go quickly, so some instant gratification. I also choose fun patterns. So, have made dragon hats, dragon scarf, ice cream scarf (crochet, but I don't see why you couldn't knit one), swirl hat and baby boleros. Fun Fun Fun! So, I just have to put the pom poms on the pink poodle scarf for Christmas/Thanksgiving 2016. It is simply adorable, fast, and fun. I also did a test knit of Swan Lake baby outfit. And, I have made the KISS hat, bunny hat, and crocheted a couple of baby hats, and my first pair of baby socks which are, once again, pretty much instant gratification. I plan on making Santa mittens for the grand kiddies. And, I think I will make them all fish hats to go with their mittens! Unless, between now and the time I start them, someone on KP posts a quirky cute boy hat pattern. Let me know if you want to see photo or link to any pattern. Most of them are from here or Ravelry.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

PauletteB said:


> On my needles right now is a basket weave baby blanket. One of my favorites is socks and I usually knit a basic sock pattern 2x2 rib I use a heal flap s1,k1 and a basic foot. I also Like knitting tops for women.


Yes, I love making basket weave baby blankets also. I once made a toddler's vest in the same pattern.


----------



## knittingcanuk (Nov 12, 2012)

GoldenLaugh said:


> Here is the link (4 pages):http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&craft=knitting&page=1&sort=best&query=grace%20rose


Thank you, GoldenLaugh, much appreciated!


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Munchn said:


> I like to knit a moebius to relax. I enjoy putting my own yarn combo together too for the moebius.


I would really enjoy seeing one of your moebius if you don't mind sharing your work. You caught my attention when you said you like putting you own yarn combos. That sounds delightful.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

I love making socks and always have a pair on the needles. But my absolute favorite was the sweater called "Teal Tracks"
by Deborah Newton. It is a mix of stockinette and lace. The front and back are T shaped and the sleeves are rectangles of lace that hold it together. Fun to knit and put together and one of the easiest and most comfortable tops. You can see it here:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/teal-tracks


----------



## LynnCalif (Jan 13, 2016)

I love knitting animals, and this is my favorite so far:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/peabey-the-polar-bear

I knitted my husband these for Christmas 2015 - the bears of Alaska.


----------



## Grandma Anne (May 3, 2011)

judy in FL said:


> I have to always have a pair of socks on the needles. And alway in colors that please me. Kind of like comfort food.


Me, too! No matter what else I may be working on, there is always a pair on socks on needle 2AATTU. Always have them with me to work on while I wait for whatever, plus working on them while watching TV, unless some other project is more urgent.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

My favorite so far is the Eden Prairie Shawl. I loved all the color work and will make more. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/eden-prairie


----------



## Knittinginmass (Oct 21, 2015)

I love to make toys. Having trouble now with Alan Dart's Perfect Puppies Labrador Retriever. It has a slipper that goes in the dog's mouth and it's just not coming out right. I think I'll just make a child's kitty slipper instead. Good question. Robin in MA


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

mgt44 said:


> this off grid hat is easy, fun, knits up quick, is very flattering and I won't stop making them until everyone in my family has one. Picture really doesn't do justice. Can't recall where I found the pattern but pretty sure it was free.


Love this one! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

It's usually the one I'm working on&#128522;


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

beelady said:


> Wow! that is beautiful, thanks for the link.


😄😄😄


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Love those 1898's and my new favorite is this one for using up the little odds and ends.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hat-18-scrap-happy


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Love those 1898's and my new favorite is this one for using up the little odds and ends.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hat-18-scrap-happy


----------



## ShariH (Nov 7, 2013)

A Herrschner's contest winner, a Northwoods double knit afghan. Deer, trees, dark green and white. First and only double knitting project, loved it.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

ShariH said:


> A Herrschner's contest winner, a Northwoods double knit afghan. Deer, trees, dark green and white. First and only double knitting project, loved it.


Nothing comes up on a search of Herrschners for "Northwoods throw".

So, where is it - - can you help out ... ???

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/northwoods-throw


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Aran patterns in afghans or sweaters. Get bored with socks very easily.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Usually the one I am working on at the moment.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh wow! Now that is ambitious!!!


KroSha said:


> Nothing comes up on a search of Herrschners for "Northwoods throw".
> 
> So, where is it - - can you help out ... ???
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/northwoods-throw


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

My favorite projects are always the ones that use a yarn with different colors. I love watching how the colors blend (or not!)


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

I like to knit most things...but my favourite are beaded lace shawls,boo knits on revelry have some lovely patterns


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Baby items for sure....especially those made for my grandsons when they were babies.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

My best projects have been the Wingspan shawls, which I have made for my sisters and daughter. I have now started on one for myself. I need that extra warmth on my shoulders.


----------



## Reezy (Nov 5, 2011)

Wingspans are absolutely gorgeous. You've inspired me, and perhaps this will be my NEXT project. )


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Those are just wonderful projects!!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

I love doing shawls-- almost any shawl. But I also like making hats. I'll make one style each year so it is mindless & can be done while visiting. My favorite is the Tiree beret (not a beret, more like a loose-fitting skull cap with class) which you can find on Ravelry (free). Right now I'm making a pair of sox for myself, first in nearly 50 years. Learning new stuff, toe-up, two-at-a-time, Magic Loop, mostly Liat Gat's pattern with some variations.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

My favourite is the one I'm on right now.
I'm currently working on a sideways scarf. Not sure where the original idea was from. A friend at knitting group typed it out for us...

Easy Peasy picot scarf

Lace weight up to sock weight yarn and correct needle size for the yarn you choose. (I'm using lace with a 2.75mm needle)
Cast on 4 stitches, cast off 2 stitches, knit to end.
Continue in this way till the ball of yarn is used up or scarf is desired length. Every row increases by 2 stitches. It makes a wide, shallow triangle with picots along the edges. 
Cast off very loosely.

I'm doing it a little differently, cast on 5,cast off 2. This is making the scarf wider and shallower. I'm also doing short rows to make it less deep in the centre. (I rarely, if ever, do a pattern exactly as instructed)


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

I just love this...I read the story on Ravelry and I'm so glad you were able to find the comfort to knit again  I'm sure that your Mom would want this for you.


janielha said:


> This is my favorite of anything I have made. It came at a time in my life when I had just lost my mother and helped me feel closer to her. The pattern is very easy to follow and I love to wear it.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/friendship-healing-shawl


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> Easy Peasy picot scarf
> 
> Cast on 4 stitches, cast off 2 stitches, knit to end.
> Continue in this way till the ball of yarn is used up or scarf is desired length. Every row increases by 2 stitches. It makes a wide, shallow triangle with picots along the edges.
> Cast off very loosely.


Wait-- if I cast on 4 sts and then cast off 2 sts there are only 2 sts left-- I'm missing something here.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

I have a bunch of faves, but this is a recent one. I too, am a fan of top down no seam sweaters - primarily because I hate sewing in sleeves. But this one is pretty cool! The sleeves are created by yo increases and you start at the bottom, knit up & over the shoulders, casting off and then on again for the neckline and finish by sewing up the sides. I loved making it - a knitting adventure - and it turned out very comfy & cute in 100% cotton.


----------



## jonesalice860 (Apr 10, 2013)

ARANS. Always. Have made them since I was teens. Am 84. I have made 75 Portuguese fisherman sweaters but who is counting. I was knitting for a yarn shop in Portland Maine for a while. that comes in six months to size 48.


----------



## Prov31chicky (Jan 17, 2014)

I have a bunch of faves, but this is a recent one. I too, am a fan of top down no seam sweaters - primarily because I hate sewing in sleeves. But this one is pretty cool! The sleeves are created by yo increases and you start at the bottom, knit up & over the shoulders, casting off and then on again for the neckline and finish by sewing up the sides. I loved making it - a knitting adventure - and it turned out very comfy & cute in 100% cotton.


Do you have a pattern for this one? It looks like one I would like to try.


----------



## calmdestiny (Nov 29, 2014)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> I get a real kick out of mitered-square patterns. Normally, I don't work a pattern twice, but I had to make an exception when it came to Mags Kandis's "Kinki Jacket," from the Mission Falls, In Living Colour booklet.
> 
> I knitted this as a pullover in many colors of Lion Brand "Amazing." It morphed into a tunic or dress. Now I'm knitting it in many colors of variegated linen/cotton/viscose "Bella Lino," by Classic Elite Yarns. It'll be a t-shirt
> What a fun project! I don't know if it's my favorite, but it's definitely up there.
> ...


Have you posted a picture of your "amazing" sweater? Would love to see it Tancie


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Prov31chicky said:


> I have a bunch of faves, but this is a recent one. I too, am a fan of top down no seam sweaters - primarily because I hate sewing in sleeves. But this one is pretty cool! The sleeves are created by yo increases and you start at the bottom, knit up & over the shoulders, casting off and then on again for the neckline and finish by sewing up the sides. I loved making it - a knitting adventure - and it turned out very comfy & cute in 100% cotton.
> 
> Do you have a pattern for this one? It looks like one I would like to try.


That's such a cute sweater. I'd be interested in a pattern too.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

Prov31chicky said:


> I have a bunch of faves, but this is a recent one. I too, am a fan of top down no seam sweaters - primarily because I hate sewing in sleeves. But this one is pretty cool! The sleeves are created by yo increases and you start at the bottom, knit up & over the shoulders, casting off and then on again for the neckline and finish by sewing up the sides. I loved making it - a knitting adventure - and it turned out very comfy & cute in 100% cotton.
> 
> Do you have a pattern for this one? It looks like one I would like to try.


The pattern is called the Comfy Short Sleeved Tunic and is in Eva Weichman's excellent book: Simple Stitches, knits with Textured Details.
It's available on Amazon as a Kindle book for $9.99 and there are used paperbacks listed for $2.99 
I totally love this book - I've made 6 different sweaters from the patterns and highly recommend it if you like stitch detail that is rather more simple and less complex.

Here's a link: 
www.amazon.com/Simple-Stitches-Knits-Textured-Details-ebook/dp/B00HFF7R0O/ref=la_B001JS18SA_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1457582511&sr=1-3

You might also try looking for just the pattern on Ravelry.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

oops


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Wait-- if I cast on 4 sts and then cast off 2 sts there are only 2 sts left-- I'm missing something here.


Sorry if my previous post wasn't clear. After the first row every row the same:
Cast on 4 at the beginning of the existing stitches, cast off 2... At the end of row 2 you'll have 4 stitches, end of row 3, 6 stiches etc....


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> I have a bunch of faves, but this is a recent one. I too, am a fan of top down no seam sweaters - primarily because I hate sewing in sleeves. But this one is pretty cool! The sleeves are created by yo increases and you start at the bottom, knit up & over the shoulders, casting off and then on again for the neckline and finish by sewing up the sides. I loved making it - a knitting adventure - and it turned out very comfy & cute in 100% cotton.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> I enjoy knitting hats.


That is SOooo CUTE!!!


----------



## Robby1958 (Feb 25, 2016)

I have always loved making Lopi sweaters. It's to warm to be making them in the summer. I think my whole family and most of my friends have a lopi. When I get going I push them off the needles in less than a week. Love making them. I also make prayer shawls. I love making pet sweaters for my girl and to donate to a local shelter. Baby blankets are also fun to make. I hope to learn the Magic Loop method so I can put the dbl. pointed needles away. It would make the smaller projects (dog sweaters,etc.) easier. Hope I didn't go on for to long here. Love this forum and have already gotten some good tips. &#9786; &#9786; &#128056;


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pattern is great.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> The pattern is called the Comfy Short Sleeved Tunic and is in Eva Weichman's excellent book: Simple Stitches, knits with Textured Details.
> It's available on Amazon as a Kindle book for $9.99 and there are used paperbacks listed for $2.99
> I totally love this book - I've made 6 different sweaters from the patterns and highly recommend it if you like stitch detail that is rather more simple and less complex.
> 
> ...


Hi deborah,

Pretty...

Yes, some information is available on Ravelry, however the pattern doesn't appear to be available separately from the book:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/comfy-short-sleeved-tunic


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

Reyna said:


> My best projects have been the Wingspan shawls, which I have made for my sisters and daughter. I have now started on one for myself. I need that extra warmth on my shoulders.


Hi Reyna I see you are from the UK. I would like to knit a simple wingspan but have been unsuccessful in getting a pattern, could you please point me in the right direction. I have a love hate with Ravelry .... many thanks.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> Sorry if my previous post wasn't clear. After the first row every row the same:
> Cast on 4 at the beginning of the existing stitches, cast off 2... At the end of row 2 you'll have 4 stitches, end of row 3, 6 stiches etc....


What is the number of original cast on row?


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> Sorry if my previous post wasn't clear. After the first row every row the same:
> Cast on 4 at the beginning of the existing stitches, cast off 2... At the end of row 2 you'll have 4 stitches, end of row 3, 6 stiches etc....


Thanks-- much better.


----------



## catlover1960 (May 18, 2012)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> The pattern is called the Comfy Short Sleeved Tunic and is in Eva Weichman's excellent book: Simple Stitches, knits with Textured Details.
> It's available on Amazon as a Kindle book for $9.99 and there are used paperbacks listed for $2.99
> I totally love this book - I've made 6 different sweaters from the patterns and highly recommend it if you like stitch detail that is rather more simple and less complex.
> 
> ...


I love the look of your sweater and glad you gave the book and name of the sweater. I have that book and will have to take a look at that pattern.


----------



## Nittinnut (Jan 10, 2014)

The project I'm most proud of is Kiernen Foley's "Lotus Crescent".


----------



## Reezy (Nov 5, 2011)

Breathtaking!!!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Nittinnut said:


> The project I'm most proud of is Kiernen Foley's "Lotus Crescent".


Stunning


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Nittinnut said:


> The project I'm most proud of is Kiernen Foley's "Lotus Crescent".


Beautiful !!!

❗❗❗


----------



## Nittinnut (Jan 10, 2014)

Robby1958 said:


> I have always loved making Lopi sweaters. It's to warm to be making them in the summer. I think my whole family and most of my friends have a lopi. When I get going I push them off the needles in less than a week. Love making them. I also make prayer shawls. I love making pet sweaters for my girl and to donate to a local shelter. Baby blankets are also fun to make. I hope to learn the Magic Loop method so I can put the dbl. pointed needles away. It would make the smaller projects (dog sweaters,etc.) easier. Hope I didn't go on for to long here. Love this forum and have already gotten some good tips. ☺ ☺ 🐸


Do you have favorite Lopi pattern? Color work? Cables?


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Nittinnut said:


> The project I'm most proud of is Kiernen Foley's "Lotus Crescent".


That's amazing! Beautiful work.


----------



## Robby1958 (Feb 25, 2016)

Nittinnut, thanks so much for asking. It has been a while since I have anyone to talk to about my project. I don't do cables very well and it has been years since I tried. I generally use patterns from some 50's or 60's pattern books I have. I love knitting in the pattern and carrying the colors in the back. I know that is crazy, but I made so many of them that carrying several different color yarns in the back became the only challenge. Regarding colors, I lean towards pastels with a really crisp neutral for the main color. I had a mother-in-law once that would say that my sweaters were so good that you could weawea


----------



## Robby1958 (Feb 25, 2016)

....sorry, hit the wrong button ,,, anyway she would say they could be worn inside out. The other thing I like about them is the minimal sewing. &#9786;&#9786;&#9786; Hope I didn't go on too much!


----------



## ShariH (Nov 7, 2013)

The double knit reversible northwoods afghan is called Winter Forest designed by Gertraud Hurley and is included in Herrschner's Knit Afghans 2006 National Afghan Contest Winners.


----------



## Prov31chicky (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks knitcrazydeborah I appreciate it.


----------



## Nittinnut (Jan 10, 2014)

Robby1958 said:


> ....sorry, hit the wrong button ,,, anyway she would say they could be worn inside out. The other thing I like about them is the minimal sewing. ☺☺☺ Hope I didn't go on too much!


I would like to see some of your projects.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Ali9407 said:


> What is the number of original cast on row?


Cast on 4, cast off 2, knit 2. turn. 
Next and every row: cast on 4 stitches onto the existing stitches, cast off 2, knit to end, turn. 
Every row the same. Stitch count increases by 2 stitches every row...


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> Cast on 4, cast off 2, knit 2. turn.
> Next and every row: cast on 4 stitches onto the existing stitches, cast off 2, knit to end, turn.
> Every row the same. Stitch count increases by 2 stitches every row...


What do do at the end? Do you decrease? or just bind off the wide part? It sounds intriguing.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> Cast on 4, cast off 2, knit 2. turn.
> Next and every row: cast on 4 stitches onto the existing stitches, cast off 2, knit to end, turn.
> Every row the same. Stitch count increases by 2 stitches every row...


Thanks.n sorry to be such a dunce.


----------



## Reezy (Nov 5, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> What do do at the end? Do you decrease? or just bind off the wide part? It sounds intriguing.


I'm totally confused as well. How can you cast on and then cast off on the same row and then not "turn" until later?? Perhaps if you could list directions as: Row 1 - do this & that ... then TURN. Row 2 - do this & that ... then TURN, etc. it would clear the cobwebs in my brain... Lovely pattern if I could only get the directions straight in my mind. Thanks so much!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I think the cast on and cast off immediately makes a picot edge? on both sides?


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> What do do at the end? Do you decrease? or just bind off the wide part? It sounds intriguing.


Cast/bind off loosely when it is a wide as you want or the yarn runs out.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Reezy said:


> I'm totally confused as well. How can you cast on and then cast off on the same row and then not "turn" until later?? Perhaps if you could list directions as: Row 1 - do this & that ... then TURN. Row 2 - do this & that ... then TURN, etc. it would clear the cobwebs in my brain... Lovely pattern if I could only get the directions straight in my mind. Thanks so much!


The cast on, cast off makes a little picot at the start of every row. 
Cast on 4 stitches then immediately cast off 2 of the 4 stitches you just cast on... Then you knit to the end of the row (2 stitches in first row, 4 stitches in 2nd row, 6 stitches in 3rd row etc) and turn and start again with cast on 4, cast off 2... 

Sorry guys, a pattern writer I will definitely never be. I know what I mean but I'm having trouble getting it across.... :? :lol: :? :lol: :? :lol:


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> I have a bunch of faves, but this is a recent one. I too, am a fan of top down no seam sweaters - primarily because I hate sewing in sleeves. But this one is pretty cool! The sleeves are created by yo increases and you start at the bottom, knit up & over the shoulders, casting off and then on again for the neckline and finish by sewing up the sides. I loved making it - a knitting adventure - and it turned out very comfy & cute in 100% cotton.


I knit this one last summer and decided to do it in pink with yarn from my stash. So I picked it up and started knitting the pink one. Shudder! In realize now that this is actually knit in 2 pieces and seamed on the sides and shoulders. Why I thought I'd done it as described in my original post, I have no idea. Sorry! I still think it's an ingenious way to knit the sleeves but it's in 2 pieces not one.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

LindaH said:


> Have you tried the Hue Shift afghan from Knit Picks? It is a mitered square blanket that is just beautiful when it is done. My favorite is the Rainbow colored one.
> 
> http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Hue_Shift_Afghan_Pattern__D41112220.html


Crochet variation of the Hue Shift:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-393506-1.html#8819248


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> I have a bunch of faves, but this is a recent one. I too, am a fan of top down no seam sweaters - primarily because I hate sewing in sleeves. But this one is pretty cool! The sleeves are created by yo increases and you start at the bottom, knit up & over the shoulders, casting off and then on again for the neckline and finish by sewing up the sides. I loved making it - a knitting adventure - and it turned out very comfy & cute in 100% cotton.





Knitcrazydeborah said:


> I knit this one last summer and decided to do it in pink with yarn from my stash. So I picked it up and started knitting the pink one. Shudder! In realize now that this is actually knit in 2 pieces and seamed on the sides and shoulders. Why I thought I'd done it as described in my original post, I have no idea. Sorry! I still think it's an ingenious way to knit the sleeves but it's in 2 pieces not one.


Hi deborah,

I have a small view screen on my Android and when I try to zoom in, it gets a bit blurry, especially with the white, which has a tendency to glare.

I am unable to see a shoulder seam, so I just wanted to make sure that you're saying this pattern IS seamed at the shoulder ???


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Hi deborah,
> 
> I have a small view screen on my Android and when I try to zoom in, it gets a bit blurry, especially with the white, which has a tendency to glare.
> 
> I am unable to see a shoulder seam, so I just wanted to make sure that you're saying this pattern IS seamed at the shoulder ???


Yes. I did the shoulder using Kitchener stitch join. I often do that by leaving stitches that would have been cast off as live stitches on a holder. I then Kitchener stitch the shoulders together. It's not a good idea if the fabric is quite soft or drapey - it will cause the shoulder to slip around. In the photo - the cotton I'd used was a substantial weight, with no danger of sliding forward etc.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Yes. I did the shoulder using Kitchener stitch join. I often do that by leaving stitches that would have been cast off as live stitches on a holder. I then Kitchener stitch the shoulders together. It's not a good idea if the fabric is quite soft or drapey - it will cause the shoulder to slip around. In the photo - the cotton I'd used was a substantial weight, with no danger of sliding forward etc.


Ahhhh ... OK !!!

Thank you for the clarification.

💜💚❤💛💙


----------

